# RAM und FSB Frequenzen?



## multimolti (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe ziemliche Probleme mit meinem PC und habe daher mal geschaut, ob das an den verschiedenen Frequenzen von RAM und FSB liegen könnte (habe mal gelesen dass sowas Probleme bereiten kann).
Mein RAM ist DDR2-800, hat also 800MHz. Mein FSB geht maximal bis 667MHz. Im BIOS habe ich "DRAM Frequency" von "Auto" auf "400MHz" gestellt, also soweit ich es verstanden habe die RAM-Frequenz halbiert.
Wenn ich den PC starte, kommt ja immer dieser Power-On-Self-Test, da steht aber "2048MB OK (DDR2:667MHz)", genau wie vorher. Hat das Ganze also nichts gebracht?

Nach dieser Änderung läuft der PC schon stabiler (vorher hat er 3DMark05 59 Sek. ausgeführt bis zum Absturz, jetzt kommt er komplett durch), aber ist immer noch nicht komplett stabil (bei CoD4 stürzt der PC weiterhin nach ca. 7 Minuten ab).

Bitte helft mir!


----------

